# I lost my good set of crochet hooks. Has anybody lost something they depend on?



## Marley (Aug 17, 2016)

I ordered a year ago on Amazon, a set of Amure (Clover Co.) crochet hooks. They have soft handles, and great for ones who suffer from arthritis. I heard they were made out of light weight titanium (don't know how true that is,but very light).  My problem is cramping hands, but never had trouble with cramping using these hooks. the stitches would just glide, and before you knew it your through with a row. I have a small place, it's a single wide trailer on my own lot.Really downsized when my youngest started high school. Two bedrooms and two bathrooms. I'm not a hoarder, in fact when seeing those programs about hoarding, it was setting the coffee cup down and doing something. Coast around with my Swiffer. Things got shuffled the middle of July. And this evening looking to buy another set from Amazon. If by a miracle they show up I'll save for my 10 year old granddaughter.:love_heart:


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 24, 2016)

I stopped crocheting in part because of the aches in my fingers.  I didn't know there were lightweight hooks.  Over the years I've looked for things that I put in a good place so I could find them, and then could never find them.  I hope you find another set.  Sometimes the Gremlins get stuff that disappears.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 24, 2016)

I had to look up those hooks to see what they were all about.  Those are really nice!  I'll have to get a set.  I see the fabric shop that I visit has them in stock and I also see they have a 5 star rating on them.  Thank you for posting about them.  I do hope you'll either be able to find yours or get another set.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 24, 2016)

Given some of the conversations on this site, it's nice to talk about crochet hooks.  I might just see if I can find some of those kind.  I do need to wait for it to cool off before I do any of that.  Thinking about it in the summer heat reactivates the sweats. Grin.


----------



## twinkles (Mar 5, 2018)

i just use susan bates crochet hooks--when my hand starts cramping i put on one of those compression gloves and it does help


----------



## jujube (Mar 6, 2018)

So far I haven't had any problem with hands cramping while crocheting.  In fact, it seems that the movement actually helps my hands.  

About a year and a half ago, the neurologist told me to start wearing wrist braces during the night.  It took a little getting used to, but I don't get cramps in my hands at night or wake up with numb hands any more.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Mar 14, 2018)

I am the QUEEN of losing things .... buying it a second time- only to find the first one later.  We can all relate to that !


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Mar 16, 2018)

I keep losing pieces of paper. 
I write stories long hand on cheap loose leaf paper. When I finally get around to transcribing them I seem to have misplaced a page or two


----------

